# opinions on the buyers salt dog tailgate spreaders?



## RM&M (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys. Im looking into a couple buyers saltdogg model TGSO5B.
They all look like good spreaders, low profile, and can hold like 800lbs of bagged salt. But i read a thread from a couple of years ago about someone saying that they bought one and the salt kept pouring out the bottom when it wasnt supposed to. does any one have a good opinion on these as to wether they are good spreaders or is there any big problems they are known to have? 
This will be my first year getting into salting and im looking at alot of used salters but on a budget so im going used, and these seem to be the most impressive looking kind ive seen so far.

any input would be helpful...............................thanx


----------



## RM&M (Sep 21, 2010)

so over ten people looked at this and none of you guys have a thing to say about it? i know somebody has seen or heard about these. this is PLOWSITE.com right? lol


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought and ran a buyers smaller hitch mounted spreader last winter, it worked fine. The only problem is the motor is mounted low so it gets all the salt spray, but other then that it worked great. I would recommend and heavy coat of fluid film on the motor if you go that route and the moitor is mounted low. Or build some type of rubber mat or some thing to keep the salt spray off.


----------



## RM&M (Sep 21, 2010)

the ones i am looking at are actually the larger buyers hitch mounted or swing aways. and from what i was told on these kind the motor is actually enclosed up in the hopper instead of under the auger and spinner. so i was told they were not exposed to the salt because they were concealed inside the hopper.. any problems with the salt pouring out the bottom though when you werent running it?


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, I did have a problem with that on mine. I had a smaller job so it wasnt so bad. I would only put in what I needed for the job, but there has been guys on here that have made shut-off sliders to prevent this from happening. I will try to find you the thread I was talking to the guy on about a shut-off and forward it to you. Other then that I think the buyers is a very economical route for a spreader and parts are normally pretty wide spread. I am upgrading to a larger Western spreader this year only because I have a larger account and got a steal on it.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

firefighter1406;1077427 said:


> Yes, I did have a problem with that on mine. I had a smaller job so it wasnt so bad. *I would only put in what I needed for the job, but there has been guys on here that have made shut-off sliders to prevent this from happening. I will try to find you the thread I was talking to the guy on about a shut-off and forward it to you*. Other then that I think the buyers is a very economical route for a spreader and parts are normally pretty wide spread. I am upgrading to a larger Western spreader this year only because I have a larger account and got a steal on it.


Please post the link so others may see the modified units !!!


----------



## RM&M (Sep 21, 2010)

yes that would be helpful. thanks. I also had a guy call back today about a snowex salter thats for sale a little closer than the buyers im looking at. the only problem is it's only rated for 400lbs and the buyers ones are rated for 800lbs. anyone have experience with both and some input to the pros and cons of each would be appreciated. buyers vs snowex. hitch mounts. which ones are more reliable and perform better?

thanks in advance


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought that model last year. The salt that we used was called SPEEDY MELT. The fines are screened off and you left with large crystals. I had a hard time getting it to run out, it jammed up alot and also bridged a fair amount. I added the vibrate kit after a month of using it which fixed the bridging problem but still wouldn't't sling salt very well. After spreading about 10000#, it started to come out better and now seems to sling salt pretty good. I checked my salt bags to see if the size of the rock changed but it seem to be the same size as what we started the season with. I also had another salt called ACCELERATE that was quite a bit smaller rock and that stuff poured out the bottom , but i think its made for sidewalk spenders. I had to use it in a pinch.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

They came out with a revised rubber spinner design. This new design is suspose to help reduce the run out. Basicly.. it is the same design though. It does have a new section added to it where it attaches to the spiner rod. Not too sure how that does anything but my guess is that it now sits higher to the drop outlets. 

Its a nice unit for the price really. Most of the new ones come with a 80LB Vibrator I think.It does hold more then other tail gate spreaders. 

While I like the Salt Dog's lid design.. it does warp and not seal. IMO... moisture will get in and trash your salt unless you put on some weather stripping. 

Not a big fan of the manual chute design.Binds up and is hard to adjust. 

I do like the 750lb Capacity and its light enough to muscle around yourself vs the Others that are simular in size. 

I favor Westerns by far. Not the cost though lol.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

Also.. if you back up ito something hard.. I can see how you could tear the bottom right off this spreader. Plastic is brittle in cold weather anyways. The gaurd rails around the spinner on the others are all connected with a metal frame surround. Not the DOG its metal around the spinner but only bolted through the plastic tub. Just be carefull. I know I have backed into a few hard packed piles and tweaked my Western. Good thing I always have a BFH with me to straighten it out lol.

I guess the bottom line is.. The Dog is worth its asking price and has the ability to get the job done. Question is for how long!

Best of luck.

Edit...
TGSO5B 
http://www.centralparts.com/Equipme...Spreader-Low-Profile-NEW-800lb-Capacity/4499/

Above... I was refering to TGS06 With my review.
http://www.centralparts.com/Equipme...aders/TGS06-10-cu-ft-Tailgate-Spreader/20307/

"buyers vs snowex" SnowEx all the way!!! Western For the win


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have ran the same model for 3 years now. I run rock only through it, 10-80# bags at a time do the math, I have put 11 in it before too, It's cold out there. I have never had a problem losing salt while it wasn't spinning. Well let me retract a little, your going to loose a little amount but it's not pouring out or anything like that. If you hit a decent bump some falls out, not a huge deal in my opinion. 
It does have a bridging problem when you get it stuffed full or if you get crap or wet salt. Its going to happen with any spreader without a horizontal and vertical auger to keep it open. Even happens in v-box spreaders. Add a vibrator and keep your salt as dry as possible and that will help. My salt is kept in the back of the truck and kept covered by a tarp, seems to help. I have thought about putting a heater back there but have not done that....
IMO the spreader works great. About the Tynex Snow ex spreader it's way over priced. The motor is on the bottom so if you have a problem with it you have to empty the salt some how to change it out, cause we all know they never break when there empty. :realmad: With the buyers you can take the motor out without losing salt. 4 bolts disconnect the spinner shaft and bam... It is a little confined but it's do able. 

Good luck on your spreader choice


----------

